# newbie start up questions



## itstrist (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, let me introduce myself. I'm 16 years old, I plan on getting 2 Pygmy goats and I would like to show them in my local fair with 4H. I've been on and off thinking a while about what to get. I'm still stuck between goats and ducks. I really wanna get the goats but I'm somewhat on a budget and don't know if
I can afford the housing they need. 

I live in North East Ohio. Lorain county to be exact. We have pretty cold winters. ( this winter down to the negative teens including wind chill) and in the summer I'm the 90's at the hottest. 

If I choose to get goats, I was planning on buying a 10x10x6 dog kennel and covering it with tarps, putting shavings down in there and maybe a dog house or two that would be used as the shelter or home for the goats. then I plan on buying some combination panels and T posts and building a larger outside pen for the goats to munch on the grass and play. this would be a permanent residence for the goats. I do plan on feeding them regular food
and minerals so grass won't be there only food. so I was wondering if this
is enough to keep them warm in the winter? also how big do you suggest the outside run area be? 

then for my final questions about how much should I expect for start of
costs? including the goats, kennel, pen, food and water buckets and all the other necessities. thanks so much.


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

I own boers and a dog kennel defiantly won't be warm enough in the winter. Do you have a barn? Can you make pens?


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ya I know ppl in our area who only have dog houses for shelter.. But I feel bad for them on those cold cold winter nights.. It would be best if you could get a small shed or something you could close them up in at night.. It needs to be draft free.. In my opinion.. 
Not sure on cost on everything??
But I'll guesstimate..
Kennel-$200
Shelter$100-$200 or more
Goats- mine were cheap $50 a piece but the are not registered.. They can be pricie..
Feed for 2-$60 or less a month


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## itstrist (Feb 13, 2014)

I really don't think it's possible to build any type of
she's for them. possibly buy one online maybe that's pre fab or take them into the garage on super cold nights??


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

What about a hoop house with straw bales as walls in winter would that be warm enough I wonder? Or pallet
Better than kennel and far cheaper


----------



## itstrist (Feb 13, 2014)

I saw those pallet shelters. could I just buy a really large wooden outdoor dog kennel?? maybe one that's insulated and I could cover it at night?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## itstrist (Feb 13, 2014)

like something like this?? the dimensions are 
53.2" H x 47.25" W x 47.25" L, 68 lbs. not huge but just enough for them to be locked inside this inside the dog kennel which would also be covered with tarp and lots of straw??

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok I can not seem to get link right but search hoop house on this site it would work great for u I think and join 4h now the leaders and members can help u a great deal .... There is probably someone who would let u use one of there does for show so u can get the feel of it .... 
These animals are a lot of work and potentially a lot of money ie health care feed vet bill etc... Just food for thought. And u need at least 2 . Goats are a lot more delicate than most people realize. But are awsome pets, friends, confidants, and livestock! Good luck and do your research!


----------



## itstrist (Feb 13, 2014)

there is a small farm down the street from me. I know I would not have any problems taking care of them. I am 16 & I have 2 cats, a hedgehog, 3 Great Danes and 2 parrots I take care of mainly on my own. the only thing I'm worried about is making sure I have enough room for them and to keep them warm enough in the winter. by any chance would you have any recommendations on whether to get Pygmy or Norwegian dwarfs?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Nigerian dwarf


----------



## itstrist (Feb 13, 2014)

I decided I will buy a shelter like this and like it with straw or shavings. I'll shut them up in it at night and when it gets cold in the winter time. I'm just a tad worried about ventillation but I will figure something out.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Taking them to the fair will expose them to disease and stress. You need some basic meds on hand before you bring your new goats home. Most of the meds you will need are not overly expensive but it will add up pretty quick. 
Goats have two codes: 1) Never deliver a baby when it is convenient 2) get sick only when the vet is closed and TSC is closed
I would not go with out
Fortified Vit B
CD Antitoxin
molasses or red cell
pepto bismol
thermometer
syringes and needles
LA 200
Banamine
I am sure there is more but those are my go to during this time of year with kidding going on


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Long term goats are more expensive than ducks. That shed will work for shelter, but you'll need to be able to cover at least half of that opening for the winter when they're allowed "free-time" to go in/out as they choose. Hay gets expensive, even for a pair of goats, especially if you're on a budget. I really strongly urge you to sit down and do some financing with numbers in front of you.

Goats:
Hay (increase intake in winter)
Bedding (straw/shavings)
Fencing
Special feed
Medications (wormers, antitoxin, pneumonia are all quite pricey in the case you need them, can you get them??)
Vet bills
Breedings
Registration (required for many shows)
Animal cost + proper testing
Shelter
Gas if traveling to do cares
Extra supplies (combs, brushes, feeder, pails, milk stand, hoses, clippers, hoof trimmers, blankets for dire cold, kidding supplies if needed, everything you need to go with them)
Electricity if heating

Ducks:
Shelter
Fencing
Bedding for seasonal nests, floor covering in winter
Pool for summer
Feed
Grit
Animal cost
Electricity if heating

Explore your options and be thorough. Know what you're buying. Don't buy the first thing that pops up. The worst feeling is to have a sick animal with no money to help heal them. Pay for testing (CAE, Johne's even if Wethers). Decide if you will be making profit off your animals or if they are simply a hobby/friend.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The thin metal shed may not work. I had one and used it as an emergency shelter one really bad year. The goats punched through the back and one of the boys cut his leg almost clear off on the metal. He had to be put down...

ONLY get it if there is a way to line it with plywood...


----------



## itstrist (Feb 13, 2014)

I plan on getting two at first just for
hobby/friends and see how well I do with them and if I do good then eventually sign them up for 4h. I know it might be very expensive in the beginning but I'm willing to spend around $1000 for everything I need to do to get them started. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

itstrist said:


> I plan on getting two at first just for
> hobby/friends and see how well I do with them and if I do good then eventually sign them up for 4h. I know it might be very expensive in the beginning but I'm willing to spend around $1000 for everything I need to do to get them started.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You should be able to get the goats and get then all set up easily with $1000.. Then after that you can figure $75-$100 a month.. Depending on their health, and weather.. Because they do munch down some hay in the winter.. But mine have enough greens in summer I hardly even but hay.. And two pygmy will get 2cups grain daily, and loose minerals.. Both are cheap.. Good luck, you will have fun with the goats!! I love mine.

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

We use PLASTIC sheds like that one...the plastic snap together ones are naturally somewhat insulated as their walls have an air layer in between. The floors are easy to clean. Our nigerians have been in several of these for 4 years now with no problems. we use t posts (one inside the door and one outside) to "lock the door about 10" open all the time and can close off the top half of the opening with pine boughs over a tarp when its really cold. I LOVE my plastic sheds. I find them on Craigslist every now and then used for under $200...there was one in Richmond indiana, near cincinnati not too long ago... Calf huts may be another option...but YOU can stand inside the plastic shed... We are in Indiana...similar climate.

Dogloos or houses INSIDE the shed then give them even warmer snuggly huts and double as climbers and loungers...


----------



## itstrist (Feb 13, 2014)

do you know the brand of your plastic shed? I think I have an idea
of what you're talking about but I would like to do an internet search


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

One was outback innovatons...one they dont make anymore. I just search craigslist for resim shed...plastic shed...outdoor storage...rubbermaid....and suncast until i find one... 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Resin that is

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I have heard of people making houses out of straw and it is warm. Don't forget to feed your goats hay. You need at least 2 goats. They need the company and won't be happy by the self!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Straw IS warm for a shelter....but they tear it up really fast. They will chew on it and you constantly have to rebuild. We tried that one...


----------

